# They say we all have a double out there somewhere?



## Michael. (May 12, 2014)

.




They say we all have a double out there somewhere?

(I am a fan of Dr.Who) 

Here is the original theme music.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/8NPJ6GMXM3E


.​


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2014)

You mean somebody else has my mug?


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2014)

*More Examples*

View attachment 6670
Here are more examples
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cois-Brunelle-takes-pictures-look-alikes.html


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

I had this book darn it, but it disappeared in my travels.  Just the font cover tells you it's a real hoot  I think there's one in there with Ozzie Osborne and Janis Joplin, someone like that, LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2014)

*Vol. 2 Cover*

View attachment 6672

Found this picture of volume 2.


----------



## Michael. (May 13, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> You mean somebody else has my mug?



Yes, lots of men (Metal men)
.


.


----------



## Michael. (May 13, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

These are all just great!!  I think the baby that got cloned took the "blue" though, LOLLLLLLL!!


----------

